# Instagram username.



## Nightstr

I searched and didn't see a thread like this... If you have a Instagram post your usersname and let's follow eachother!

-nightstr


----------



## Epicflyingbrick

Epicflyingbrick I follow back


----------



## NE-KID

SomeHotPhototaker


----------



## o hey tyler

7,000+ views. 

5 replies (counting this one)

What does that say about Instagram?


----------



## joeybagz

Joeybagz


----------



## jonathon94

o hey tyler said:


> 7,000+ views.
> 
> 5 replies (counting this one)
> 
> What does that say about Instagram?


 
That very few people have iPhones? 


-Please ignore typos I'm currently on my phone-


----------



## meganpinch13

meganpinch13
ill follow you back!


----------



## Natalie

I have an iPhone and I have no idea what an Instagram is.


----------



## MTVision

Natalie said:
			
		

> I have an iPhone and I have no idea what an Instagram is.



It's an app. You can take pictures with it and then add filters to give the image different effects I guess. And you can share it with others on instagram


----------



## Natalie

Just googled it... That's the thing that hipsters use to try to make their photos look vintage?


----------



## SteffJay

OKsteff


----------



## Ela

Follow me on Instagram: 123elaela123 
I'll follow you back


----------



## Projectionist76

Natalie said:


> Just googled it... That's the thing that hipsters use to try to make their photos look vintage?


No it's a photo sharing app. You don't have to use its filters and there are many great photographers on there. 

look me up: projectionist76


----------



## B15Chris

conphotography


----------



## guesswho212

My username is :guesswho212Follow pleasee


----------



## DorkSterr

Nikkotuason. Add me on Flickr guys!


----------



## kike1216

guesswho212 said:
			
		

> My username is :guesswho212Follow pleasee



I followed you.   Now follow me  username kike1216


----------



## RanD

Randesproh

I follow back


----------



## Te.Amo

Nana_Loves_You Is my installgram ,,, FOLLOW ME


----------



## Geronimo

skimo_


----------



## banderson

Banderson18


----------



## Demers18

Flickr is better


----------



## banderson

Demers18 said:


> Flickr is better



 i know lol I decided to use instagram for my funny pictures. Just took a picture of my cat's butt and added "Spot focusing" HAHAHAHA


----------



## Demers18

banderson said:
			
		

> i know lol I decided to use instagram for my funny pictures. Just took a picture of my cat's butt and added "Spot focusing" HAHAHAHA



Lol


----------



## dcrowephoto

danielcrowe


----------



## dphotography

locadama,,,,,,, follow me


----------



## krissploy

Follow me pls, my instagram username: @krissploy
I'll follow u bck.


THX


----------



## qabx16

qabxox 
Follow me & I'll follow back !


----------



## apples

Finally buying into the hipstahgram...hah. it is refreshing though. 

Hyaluronidase

Ill be adding you guys soon! Add back!


----------



## Nikon_Dude

Vlad_989

Just got it a few days ago since it came out for android


----------



## DorkSterr

*nikkotuason* add me ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikon_Dude

double post, wont let me delete. ignore.


----------



## carspottingohio

Echoefler my name on it is Eric Hoefler&trade; if tht helps


----------



## army13ryan

Nikon_Dude said:


> Vlad_989
> 
> Just got it a few days ago since it came out for android



Army13ryan


----------



## Ajsmoore97

FOLLOW ME EVERYONE! @alex_james_


----------



## bigboi3

@yvesgajardo


----------



## Alex_B

my names is ... oh wait, I do have iDevices, but I do not have instawhatever


----------



## miss_ditzy

miss_ditzy

Follow me! And I'll do the same


----------



## afroAnt

anthony_1811


----------



## murklemark

@flashcharlie  don't use it as much as I used to, but will follow back


----------



## Bo4key

bo4key.......big surprise.


Only follow if you want to see fun pictures and no photographic talent at all. (I guess it's no different than here, hahaha)


----------



## OscarWilde

I love how many people on this thread have ONE post and it was posting in this thread...  

Do you all get paid for having "followers" or does it just make you feel cool? Its like youtube... people are obsessed with "subscribers"; What is the "value" of being successful on Youtube?

IF (and that's a big if) I was to follow someone on "instagram" It would be because I liked their photos.... not because they asked me to! Seems to defeat the point....


----------



## Bo4key

OscarWilde said:


> I love how many people on this thread have ONE post and it was posting in this thread...
> 
> Do you all get paid for having "followers" or does it just make you feel cool? Its like youtube... people are obsessed with "subscribers"; What is the "value" of being successful on Youtube?
> 
> IF (and that's a big if) I was to follow someone on "instagram" It would be because I liked their photos.... not because they asked me to! Seems to defeat the point....



Hipsters gonna hip.


----------



## HannahMac

hannahmac1611


----------



## HannahMac

Bo4key said:


> OscarWilde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how many people on this thread have ONE post and it was posting in this thread...
> 
> Do you all get paid for having "followers" or does it just make you feel cool? Its like youtube... people are obsessed with "subscribers"; What is the "value" of being successful on Youtube?
> 
> IF (and that's a big if) I was to follow someone on "instagram" It would be because I liked their photos.... not because they asked me to! Seems to defeat the point....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hipsters gonna hip.
Click to expand...


I just joined 2 days ago and I happened to just get on today and this was the first post I opened.  Don't be so quick to judge!


----------



## OscarWilde

HannahMac said:


> Bo4key said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OscarWilde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how many people on this thread have ONE post and it was posting in this thread...
> 
> Do you all get paid for having "followers" or does it just make you feel cool? Its like youtube... people are obsessed with "subscribers"; What is the "value" of being successful on Youtube?
> 
> IF (and that's a big if) I was to follow someone on "instagram" It would be because I liked their photos.... not because they asked me to! Seems to defeat the point....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hipsters gonna hip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just joined 2 days ago and I happened to just get on today and this was the first post I opened.  Don't be so quick to judge!
Click to expand...


 Well, welcome  But I was referring to the people back on the first page that still only have one post and most don't even have a display picture. My point being that they didn't even plan on staying! They just posted for the "followers"!


----------



## Josh66

Just downloaded it...  Nothing on there right now.  Not sure how much I'll even use it, but my user name is josh6x6.  (Kinda surprised that wasn't taken...)


----------



## Josh66

Nikon_Dude said:


> double post, wont let me delete. ignore.


Check off the 'delete post' box, then click the 'delete' button.  You'll probably have to do that from a real computer - I don't think the TPF app has all that if you're on a phone.


----------



## TacotheTurtle

My username is kickflipsbr0. I don't go on very often but follow me anyway. I'll follow back when I can


----------



## OLDSKEWL

oldskewl808  I have already found many of you here. Thanks, I'll follow back the ones I didn't already follow.


----------



## Love1434

Follow me: melinasarian


----------



## starcluster

Mine: @starcluster


----------



## Lchdz

Im late:  lol but @ _fotofix


----------



## PictureBox

Super cool idea! 

Instagram: dougcloud

Go follow!


----------



## dcrowephoto

@danielcrowe


----------



## sterve

follow for a good laugh @stevebtoken


----------



## sterve

follow for some laughs..ill follow back.. @stevebtoken


----------



## vanessa0018

I'm new to instagram .. follow me @nessaa_doll


----------



## Steve5D

Demers18 said:


> Flickr is better



WHat the Hell kind of user name is _that_?


----------



## bhop

I used to have no opinion about instagram, but after I started using it for a couple weeks it grew on me.  I still don't take it too seriously, but there are some nice photos on there.  It's good for killing time while waiting for stuff, (the doctor, dmv, late friends), while lying in bed, or when you're in the bathroom for a while..



OscarWilde said:


> ...Its like youtube... people are obsessed with "subscribers"; What is the "value" of being successful on Youtube?
> 
> IF (and that's a big if) I was to follow someone on "instagram" It would be because I liked their photos.... not because they asked me to! Seems to defeat the point....



that's one thing that bugs me about it.  I get annoyed when i see photos with the only comments being something like "i follow all followers!"  or "i return all likes!".. blah, blah, blah.. i'm with you, I follow and like photos because I like them, not out of some favor or something.

oh, my user name's 'bhop73'


----------



## Amanda.ABloom

Amanda_Abloom


----------



## Austin Greene

I honestly believe this thread will mean be the end of all that was good and true about TPF.

Luckily in a couple months Instagram will become too mainstream for all the hipsters and they'll have to find another food source. We need only wait friends.


----------



## georgiab_

georgiabell_ Follow me and i'll follow you back!#instagram


----------



## RobbyyKaiser

@junooooo_ follow me breh


----------



## Haydenj96

Nightstr said:


> I searched and didn't see a thread like this... If you have a Instagram post your usersname and let's follow eachother!
> 
> -nightstr


hayden_j4ckson


----------



## Haydenj96

Nightstr said:


> I searched and didn't see a thread like this... If you have a Instagram post your usersname and let's follow eachother!
> 
> -nightstr


hayden_j4ckson


----------



## jake337

jake_klein


----------



## jake337

Projectionist76 said:


> Natalie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just googled it... That's the thing that hipsters use to try to make their photos look vintage?
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a photo sharing app. You don't have to use its filters and there are many great photographers on there.
> 
> look me up: projectionist76
Click to expand...


Yup, there are a lot of Nat Geo photogs on there as well.


----------



## jake337

bhop said:


> I used to have no opinion about instagram, but after I started using it for a couple weeks it grew on me.  I still don't take it too seriously, but there are some nice photos on there.  It's good for killing time while waiting for stuff, (the doctor, dmv, late friends), while lying in bed, or when you're in the bathroom for a while..
> 
> 
> 
> OscarWilde said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Its like youtube... people are obsessed with "subscribers"; What is the "value" of being successful on Youtube?
> 
> IF (and that's a big if) I was to follow someone on "instagram" It would be because I liked their photos.... not because they asked me to! Seems to defeat the point....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's one thing that bugs me about it.  I get annoyed when i see photos with the only comments being something like "i follow all followers!"  or "i return all likes!".. blah, blah, blah.. i'm with you, I follow and like photos because I like them, not out of some favor or something.
> 
> oh, my user name's 'bhop73'
Click to expand...


Exactly!  It is what it is.  Fun on our smart phones.  

People also seem to forget you can add any photos to it and you do not have to use their filters.


----------



## jake337

togalive said:


> I honestly believe this thread will mean be the end of all that was good and true about TPF.
> 
> Luckily in a couple months Instagram will become too mainstream for all the hipsters and they'll have to find another food source. We need only wait friends.



???  

How would it effect this site at all whatsoever?


----------



## AaronLLockhart

shiftingparadigm


----------



## laynea24

LayneaB

Only follow me if you enjoy my photos. I'll follow you if I enjoy yours.


----------



## shadowlands

fromshadowlands


----------



## proberok

Proberok


----------



## irishguy0224

kmcguckin88


----------



## Zach_Schimke

Follow me my username is Zach_Schimke I'll follow back to everyone


----------



## Bram

bramvandenboom --- Come check me out. Post daily, both my life and my art as well as photography and even my writing! F4F


----------



## pixmedic

Instawhatsit???


----------



## angusmargin12

Nightstr said:


> I searched and didn't see a thread like this... If you have a Instagram post your usersname and let's follow eachother!
> 
> -nightstr




angusmargin


----------



## digitaldamien

Follow me @dopeography (rhyming voice)


----------



## Arielkro

Arielkro1


----------



## trizzo

mariantrizuliak


----------



## Bruddap

Kaikalino is mine


----------



## teganklassen

Follow me and I'll follow you  

teegiek


----------



## unpopular

fauxtographic_filterz


----------



## Brandon Hill

Mine is:  BrandonHill

Clever eh?  also seen online here:  Instagram


----------



## AgentDrex

Well, concerning some of the "hipster" related comments, I would say instagram is not for the hipsters, the hipsters are the ones NOT going to instagram because its not cool enough to join.  

Any self-respecting hipster would not refer to itself as such and would NEVER tell anyone that mytubo was the real app for hipsters.  Not that I would know anything about that whatsoever.

A hipster would never use an OS geared for ease of use by everyone.  A hipster won't even tell you it gets off on using an OS that allows the ability to tweak it to it's hearts content or that it would rather just have a damn phone that doesn't have anything to do with an OS.  They are a quiet breed that scoff at all the people flocking to the next big thing when the hipster knows the next big thing will always be right around the corner and they relish in the fact that they are the last cool people on earth.  Again, not that I would know anything about that.  Think I may have heard all of that in passing from a stranger down the way, who knows.


----------



## jowensphoto

jowensphoto

beware, it's mostly sickeningly sweet photos of my kiddo  I always follow back!


----------



## allison_dcp

allison_dcp
mostly photos of my son


----------



## allison_dcp

jowensphoto said:


> jowensphoto
> 
> beware, it's mostly sickeningly sweet photos of my kiddo  I always follow back!


followed


----------

